# New Adult Male Beginner: intro and looking for opinions



## mn2132

Hi I'm Mike,

I am a 23 year old guy who is currently pursuing an MBA degree. I have had a real interest in horses for a while now (since I was around 9 or 10). I am a bigger guy (6'3" and 187 lbs). Unfortunately I never had the chance to take up riding lessons until now because of several things standing in the way like my weight issues and others opinions of me taking riding lessons. I am looking to join riding lessons soon and I think I found the right facility. 

Recently I have really looked at all my options for riding lessons since I now have some money and I am more in shape. I am looking to get into english riding (jumping). I have lost a ton of weight over the last several months (74 lbs). My family and friends were never keen on the idea of anything to do with horses, but now that I am more independent I am looking to reach a dream I have had for a while now. 

My only problem is that since it is a mostly female dominated sport, how receptive are they to a guy looking to learn? I am not the most outgoing guy and do get intimidated if I feel that others are judging me. Do you think that I would be out of place after what I described? 

Thanks Everyone!

-Mike


----------



## Meatos

I think you should just jump right in! Some of the best riders in the world are male. Any barn that sneered at a male beginner isn't any barn that I would want to ride at. I'm a beginner at 28 and was worried that an adult newbie would be frowned upon, but they welcomed me with open arms at my barn.

Congrats on your weight loss, that's a fabulous achievement! Now get out there and reward yourself with some lessons.


----------



## smrobs

First off, welcome to the forum! 

There will undoubtedly be some initial snickers and jokes coming from the more immature people around the lesson barn, but just ignore them. You're wanting to get into horses and riding for _yourself_ so to heck with what everyone else thinks.

Personally, I am very receptive to _anyone_ who wishes to learn, regardless of their age or gender. As far as I'm concerned, the more people that turn horse-crazy, the less weird I look :wink::lol:.

Just find a good barn that has good horses to learn on and enjoy yourself. That's what riding is all about, enjoyment. I'm sure that you know it will take a fairly significant amount of time before you actually start jumping, but the time taken to learn the basics is no less thrilling.

I applaud you for hanging onto your dream and taking steps to realize it under your own power :clap:.


----------



## Paintlover1965

I think it's great that you are interested in pursuing your interest in horses and congratulations on the weight loss. You are young and I wouldn't let anyone tell you that men are not welcome in the horse world as an OP already stated. My husband just started riding three years ago and loves it very much, he is 51 years old now and I figure he will continue for many years to come. Although he has no interest in jumping he really enjoys western trail riding and some western gaming. You're never too old to start something that you love to do. Take some lessons and you'll realize your dreams.


----------



## tinyliny

I think most barns will welcome a guy. In fact, they'll probably all fawn all over you and treat you "special". Might be fun , for awhile.

and welcom to the forum. We appreciate beginners of all genders.


----------



## cakemom

I can tell you the middle aged guy who rides at our barn thinks he's died and gone to heaven. He's in the middle of women who think he's awesome and are willing to teach him all he wants to learn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

We LOVE having guys interested in horses 

Welcome!


----------



## PaintCowgirl

go for it. my boyfriend is 31, and came to me last week and asked me if i'd teach him to ride. it is more manly sport than you may realize. its actually male dominated where i live.
COWBOY UP and enjoy!


----------



## bsms

I started at 50. I mostly ride my own horses, but I spent some months taking group lessons. As a guy in his 50s taking lessons at the beginner level, either no one made fun of me or they hid it well. I suspect it might have been different if they had been 13 year old girls, but I think the youngest was in her late teens. The large majority of folks by that age or later tend to be happy if someone wants to learn something they love doing.

FWIW, I've never had anyone make fun of me or laugh at me for riding horses.


----------



## Britt

Go for it! We need more male riders in the world!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

WELCOME!  I started at 26, so it's never too late!!


----------



## mn2132

Thank you to everyone who answered so far! It is great to see that many of you are welcoming to the idea of someone like me joining the sport.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion

Welcome to the forum! I think it's great that you are taking the first steps in allowing your dream of horses and riding to come true! Now, all you have to do is get out there and find somewhere to start your lessons!


----------



## MakeYourMark

mn2132 said:


> My only problem is that since it is a mostly female dominated sport, how receptive are they to a guy looking to learn?


*scoff* Sir, let me tell you, the guys dominate equestrian sports!  Phillip Dutton, Boyd Martin, Buck Davidson, Michael Pollard, Mark Todd, Clayton Fredericks, Christopher Burton, Peter Atkins, Will Coleman, Will Faudree, Peter Barry, Robin Walker, Clark Montgomery... I could go on more, but I wouldn't want to bore you! 

And that's just eventers!!

Welcome to the most wonderful world of horses. 

Check out Eventing Nation! It's great and tons of fun Plus, you can see a lot of guy's in the sport.


----------



## mn2132

Thanks for telling me about these male professionals in the sport. To be honest, I couldn't believe the amount of males at the professional level. My question to you now is: how many guys do you see at your local barn?


----------



## MakeYourMark

mn2132 said:


> Thanks for telling me about these male professionals in the sport. To be honest, I couldn't believe the amount of males at the professional level. My question to you now is: how many guys do you see at your local barn?


I don't have a "local" barn, per say, but the barn that I work at has no men. But that's because there's one single owner and then two other workers and they're all female. 

However, there are a few guys that I've seen ride at local shows, and more at rated events that I've been to. Good horsemen (especially the ones that ride english) are slim pickins most of the time – you're gonna be sought after, for sure! xD

It's not weird at all that you're riding Horses are amazing creatures, and are great to be around!! I think the main reason guys don't ride is because they're afraid of public scrutiny –*but just talk to those that do, and you'll see that you aren't alone at all, and there are tons of men that ride.

Besides, what's better than being surrounded by women and horses? lol


----------



## mn2132

Great point! 

No complaints about being surrounded by women lol. Being a shy single guy, I need any opportunity I can get to meet the right one. 

Yeah I guess that was my biggest fear that others will look down upon me for being a guy in this sport. So far everyone on this forum has made me feel welcome.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

Im to am 23. I am however female and have been riding my whole life. I have given lessons to many people (girls and guys alike), that are quite older than you. If its what you dream, go for it. Dont pay attention to the nay sayers. I wouldnt change owning horses for anything. They are my passion. And like others have said, whats so bad about having women around you all the time? Heck, I would love to find a guy my age that rides or wants to. So it can only be a win win for you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Mike welcome to the forum 
welcome to the horse world


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Welcome to the forum Mike! I think it is AWESOME that you've finally decided to go after your dream. There are some amazing male horsemen out there. I am a western trainer/rider myself, and in a western atmosphere, I have never really noticed the male/female ration being unbalanced. There were even some amazing barrel racing trainers/riders at my old club that were male. They were impressive!

Please keep us updated along your journey! And remember, no questions are ever bad or silly. There are some really helpful, awesome people here. You'll love it!


----------



## Maple

mn2132 said:


> Thanks for telling me about these male professionals in the sport. To be honest, I couldn't believe the amount of males at the professional level. My question to you now is: how many guys do you see at your local barn?


Welcome to the forum! Fair play to you for losing the weight and getting out to do something that you want to do. Too often we all try and make other people happy before our selves. 

Excluding the wife of the barn owner, there are no other girls where I keep my horses but that is because it is a racing yard. I'm fairly certain that you will be welcomed with open arms and make plenty of new friends  As previously mentioned, there are men in every sphere of equestrianism who do very very well and once you enjoy yourself that is all that matters 

Best of luck with it


----------



## RoosHuman

Go for it!! Where I am, male riders are few and far between. Riding is such a great sport... and if you have wanted to do it for so long, it will just be all the much greater once you do.


----------



## mn2132

It has been something I wanted to do since I was little. For many years I just thought that it wasn't going to happen (mostly because of my weight issues).


----------



## MakeYourMark

mn2132 said:


> It has been something I wanted to do since I was little. For many years I just thought that it wasn't going to happen (mostly because of my weight issues).


Riding will help with any "weight" issues you have, as long as you commit and work hard As you advance in your riding levels, I am certain that you will recognize the need to be fit, and go the extra mile to get there. In addition to riding daily, I run a few times a week and just generally watch what I eat. So I'm just as fit and healthy as my wonderful equestrian partner, Lunar. And we perform our best!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

mn2132 said:


> My question to you now is: how many guys do you see at your local barn?



The owner (male) and his father both ride, another one that trains barrel horses for the trails.. another that does dressage, another that just rides for fun and goes to clinics, I believe that's all.

So.. 5? We have like, maybe 12 borders I think?

This was before I left, so there could be more people, but they're awesome. Being a young girl, though, they first thought I was trouble and dramatic but I'm quite the opposite so we've all gotten along great


----------



## Bobby Lee

*Go for it.*

Go for it Mike. You'll love it. 

I had horses as a kid but gave up for university and recently got back into it. And yes most of the people i new riding were girls but i made loads of great friends. And I still know many of them today and I'm 40.

I keep my horse in a yard, there's about 30 horses but I haven't seen one
male rider. But most of the women and girls there are super interested to know you, I admit I like female company and don't get bothered when someone makes a stupid remark. In fact I give as good as I get, and enjoy the banter. and really I think most riders will see you as a fellow rider before male or female.

And you can definitely use being a guy to your advantage. Just act a bit dumb and you'll get women running all over the yard to try and help you out. They generally love to show you what you're doing wrong and how good they are at most things. But really, who's being smart ;-)

You're a novice right? So you'll be learning with other novices, everyone will be nervous anyway. Just enjoy yourself.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Hahaha! I love it! 

Who said women are hard to figure out? You, sir, are genius.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobby Lee

Ha ha... No genius. Just a natural ability to look and act dumb, lol.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Lol! Don't worry, we women do it too. We know exactly how to look cute and clueless to get the guys to do stuff we want even if we know how.


----------



## Bobby Lee

Like I didn't know that lol


----------



## minstrel

Bobby Lee said:


> And you can definitely use being a guy to your advantage. Just act a bit dumb and you'll get women running all over the yard to try and help you out. They generally love to show you what you're doing wrong and how good they are at most things. But really, who's being smart ;-)


This made me laugh so much. I know a few guys at our yard like this... although I got wise to it pretty quickly when I realised that they managed fine when they were by themselves! Even the little boys on our yard have it sussed that they can either get the girls to do their grooming/tacking up if they take long enough about it (or obviously do something wrong), or failing that their mums . They sure learn young...


----------



## mn2132

Bobby Lee- You are a genius lol.

Who knows, I may take your advice and apply it if I can get a girl's attention. Like I said, I really need all the opportunity I can get to meet a girl. I am not the most outgoing guy. 

This may seem silly to you guys, but I have tried to watch "how to" videos on youtube for tacking up and I am a little confused. The bridling part looks especially confusing on video. Is it hard to put on a horse, and do you have to undo all the buckles (like the noseband and cheek straps) on the bridle each time? Also when tightening the girth, how do you know it isn't too tight for the horse? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tejas

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

ThirteenAcres said:


> Lol! Don't worry, we women do it too. We know exactly how to look cute and clueless to get the guys to do stuff we want even if we know how.



Oi! Speak for yourself :wink: :lol: Maybe I truly don't know that stuff!

Mn... let your instructor teach you in person. It's a feel, not a method.


----------



## smrobs

This may seem silly to you guys (nothing about it is silly, you're trying to learn), but I have tried to watch "how to" videos on youtube for tacking up and I am a little confused. The bridling part looks especially confusing on video. Is it hard to put on a horse, and do you have to undo all the buckles (like the noseband and cheek straps) on the bridle each time? 

No, you don't have to undo _all_ the buckles. With a typical bridle, all I ever undo is the buckle on the strap that runs around their jaw where it meets their neck, called a throatlatch. I'll be honest, I don't know if you are supposed to undo the chinstrap buckle on the noseband or not, I've never really used one. Beyond that, I will slip the bridle off forward over their ears










Here is a video I made a while back and you can sort of see how I bridle/unbridle a horse (though I ride western). The only thing that I do differently on a _normal _horse is that I remove the halter _before_ putting the bridle on. You can go to about 3:50 and skip over all my jabbering LOL




 

Also when tightening the girth, how do you know it isn't too tight for the horse? 

Generally speaking, you want the girth to be loose enough to fit your full hand under there and be able to pull it ~1 inch away from their skin on the side. The only time I've ever seen anyone pull up a cinch really tight is when we're roping cattle. Most of the time, it's better to pull it up in increments. The first time around, I'll pull it up to where it's about as snug as I would wear my own belt. Then I walk the horse away from the tack room a few feet and snug it up a little tighter. With my horses, that's usually enough to get the ride started. Sometimes in the middle of a ride, I'll stop and tighten up again, but that's only because they tend to slim down a bit after you work them for a while.


----------



## mn2132

smrobs- Thanks so much! That was so nice of you to take the time to explain all of that to me. Your video was helpful too.  

Have you ever had a horse that broke free from you when slipping the bridle on after taking off the halter?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

OP, yes. The best thing to do is have the horse still tied (usually I slip the halter back around their necks (check with your barn first) or loop a leadrope around their jugular while bridling.



smrobs said:


> I'll be honest, I don't know if you are supposed to undo the chinstrap buckle on the noseband or not


Yes you undo it and then buckle it back up when you've got the bridle on the horse's face.


----------



## Bobby Lee

minstrel said:


> This made me laugh so much. I know a few guys at our yard like this... although I got wise to it pretty quickly when I realised that they managed fine when they were by themselves! Even the little boys on our yard have it sussed that they can either get the girls to do their grooming/tacking up if they take long enough about it (or obviously do something wrong), or failing that their mums . They sure learn young...


Stand back Mike I'll handle this. At this point it might be appropriate to pull out the big guns, charm and chocolate, and of course a GSOH. :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Bobby Lee said:


> Stand back Mike I'll handle this. At this point it might be appropriate to pull out the big guns, charm and chocolate, and of course a GSOH. :lol:


Ehh.. this started out funny but now I'm just getting annoyed. We're not all the same.. nor are we this easy to "swoon"

I certainly don't chase after guys that ride. If they need help I offer it and then I leave them alone. I don't act dumb, and I don't like being bribed or gifted. 

Last guy that did that got all his gifts returned and was told to stay away from me and my workplace. 

There has to be respect.


----------



## Bobby Lee

Wow, no offence intended. Your very much mistaken if you really think my commments are intended to be serious. But for some guys it can be intimidating that there are so many females and very few males into horses and riding. I was trying to make light of it.

One thing I do know is when to shut up!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Bobby Lee said:


> it can be intimidating that there are so many females and very few males into horses and riding. I was trying to make light of it.


It really isn't a big deal. The people at the barn have one thing in common: They love horse riding. Male or female, doesn't matter. 

Like has been said, they'd love for you to join them on trail rides or ask them for help if you're unsure. Everyone is happy to help 

But yeah, lack of respect *between girls and guys is a very touchy subject for me so my apologies if I came off strong but yeah lol


----------



## Bobby Lee

Phew, I thought I'd made an enemy then. 
Again sorry if I offended you, it wasn't intentional. I like to joke about, and it's usually at my own expense, it may have come across wrong but I was trying to poke fun at myself rather than being disrespectful to anyone else.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh no, heavens no. I'm definitely not an enemy nor make snap judgements about people.

It's all good, I'm just glad that we settled this on good terms


----------



## Bobby Lee

Told off again. How embarrassing !!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Bobby Lee said:


> Told off again. How embarrassing !!!


????? :?


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

I started as a 8 year old little girl, with the most experience I had was going on hacks with my grandma and her horse. But even as I was, I still had some trouble trying to fit in. Being a newbie never lasts forever, just show that you're friggin' SERIOUS about horses and you WANT to do this. People won't really mess with you anyway, considering how tall you are


----------

